
Ask HN: What are your top complaints when working with PMs? - meisterbrendan
After a year of travel, I&#x27;m gearing up to return to PM work. And want to be an awesome partner. What have been your toughest challenges when working with PMs?
======
globba22
When you refer to "PM" are referring to Project or Product Manager?

